# Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

I got no hits in the mk5 forum so i will post in here
Looking for pics of peoples mk5 air ride install in their trunks/hatches. thanks


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (GreenGawker)*

heres mine


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Theres a bunch in here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3596568


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (plush-automotive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plush-automotive* »_heres mine 









sooooooooooooooo fitting for greengawker...


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (vwtoby)*

iphone pic.


----------



## LowlyDubb3r (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (AlexsVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexsVR6* »_iphone pic.

mine is similar to yours


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (LowlyDubb3r)*

Thanks guys, i am having a hard time figuring out what i am going to do. I want to keep as much trunk space as possible cause i am trying to keep the car somewhat practical.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Best bet than is to go with what LowlyDubber and I have. We have full use of the trunk and your only losing a small portion.


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

Thanks guys, i think i have figured it out


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Looking for MK5 trunk/hatch air ride setup pics (plush-automotive)*

trav..lets do stainless hardlines....let me know of lengths/sizing...


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Still working on mine











_Modified by rickyislazy at 2:47 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

this is prior to finishing up the air lines and some wiring...


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks real good Ricky!


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------

